# BLD Battle Memo lol



## Jukuren (Dec 10, 2010)

So i recently changed my edge memo method to something a little more interesting

My first pair of letters will dictate who is fighting who (as far as where the fights take place, its different every time). For example NR i would prolly make Naruto vs Raiden (sometimes i use real people). I have been just coming up with characters during the memo and i try not to use one person for more then one memo (i feel like i would be less apt to carry images from one memo to another this way) unless im taking to long to think of one in which case ill take what i can. Every letter pair after that will guide the fight, and i do turn based fighting (haha tho one solve i had Gandhi just beatin on Travolta.... travolta didnt have a chance... Next time i get J tho im gonna use Jack from Jack in the box)

I have decided to have a set Library of Weapons and Attacks for each letter pair.... was wondering if you guys can throw some random ones out there for me. My brain cant think of anymore and i have not even come close to being done 

I have ones like SP - sucker punch, ES - Energy sword (Halo), DK - Drop Kick, BK - Butterfly Knife


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 10, 2010)

This seems really interesting to me haha. Could you give an example solve using the memo?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 10, 2010)

RK - Roundhouse kick.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 10, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> This seems really interesting to me haha. Could you give an example solve using the memo?


 
like if it was ''JT CB PG NS W"it would go something like

*J*iraiya vs *T*sunade
jiraiya fires a *C*ross *B*ow at tsunade... she evades by useing a *P*ortal *G*un (From the game Portal, and i would envision her shooting a portal over his head and then one under her feet). She come at him with a *N*inja *S*tar, he blocks with a large *W*rench and then lands a hit with in the face... Jiraiya wins.... i do something like if i get a parity then the defender (or fist character in the first pair) and if not then the challenger wins lol


----------



## Forte (Dec 10, 2010)

WK - Winged Kuriboh


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 10, 2010)

Forte said:


> WK - Winged Kuriboh



i had to google that lol... i only know the original 1st generation pokemon


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

You do realise that's around 500 weapons/attacks, if your creative enough your images don't neccessarily need to be weapons/attacks. 
Example: BK can be a book (not very weapon-like) slamming against someones face, or EG can be an egg also getting thrown in someones face. Anyway sounds like an interesting system. I just gave you two pairs in my example.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> You do realise that's around 500 weapons/attacks, if your creative enough your images don't neccessarily need to be weapons/attacks.
> Example: BK can be a book (not very weapon-like) slamming against someones face, or EG can be an egg also getting thrown in someones face. Anyway sounds like an interesting system. I just gave you two pairs in my example.


 
oh no i agree.... i want a few odd ones too.... like SI i use Soldering Iron


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes that's good, I try to limit my acronyms. Not that I'm recommending it but I use silicone as "SI", as the atomic symbol for silicon is Si and silcone and silcon sound similar.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yes that's good, I try to limit my acronyms. Not that I'm recommending it but I use silicone as "SI", as the atomic symbol for silicon is Si and silcone and silcon sound similar.


 
Silicone.... hmmm, not sure if i could do much with that lol
possibly spray CRC in someones eyes...


----------



## peedu (Dec 10, 2010)

Two from judo:
OG : O-Goshi
TN: Tomoe Nage

From sumo:
TS: Tsuridashi

Of course there are more, but if you are not familiar with the techniques you might have trouble distinguishing between them. So I only mentioned a few, which look completely different.

Peedu


----------



## toastman (Dec 10, 2010)

676 characters and 676 weapons (for the full alphabet, or 529 for a 23*23 working set of 24 - a buffer). I have something similar (Lots of TV characters, lots of catchphrases, a few "attacks"). Ever think of setting up a google docs spreadsheet?

Some of my faves:
- GQ = Glen Quagmire (from Family Guy)
- CD - Clay Davis (From "The Wire") his "action" - Saying his catchphrase (it's a rude word)
- SC - Sheldon Cooper (Big Bang Theory) saying "BAZINGA!".

E.G.. If you can picture Sheldon Cooper saying "Giggity Giggity" that would be SC-GQ etc. (Works for me, YMMV) 

Who else? FR-RY -> FazRulz firing off one of Ryu's Hadouken?
RV -> Razhna V doing team BLD yelling "HURP-U-DURP" at passers by? <trollface />


----------



## riffz (Dec 10, 2010)

It's usually 24*24=576 images at the most.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know how much you wanna be fast, but I found that using acronyms is for me slower than using words starting with those letters, just like Zane says. But I guess the picture will be more solid..

Does anyone use more than 22*20=440 images for memoing threecycles? If you're having images to flip pieces, I guess that's different...


----------



## aronpm (Dec 10, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Does anyone use more than 22*20=440 images for memoing threecycles? If you're having images to flip pieces, I guess that's different...


 
For lots of pairs I've got several images/actions/adjectives. I guess it would be a lot more than 440.


----------



## riffz (Dec 10, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> I don't know how much you wanna be fast, but I found that using acronyms is for me slower than using words starting with those letters, just like Zane says. But I guess the picture will be more solid..
> 
> Does anyone use more than 22*20=440 images for memoing threecycles? If you're having images to flip pieces, I guess that's different...


 
If you put in a little effort to memorize your images, why would it matter if it's an acronym? I can recall AV= Ace Ventura and NF = knife just as quickly as I can recall BU=Bulbasaur.

I have 24*24 prepared images, but that's because I've planned ahead and intend to practice 4BLD and 5BLD in the future. (This would only require ~24*23, but I also have double letter images that I created for other random memory tasks, such as cards.)


As entertaining as this method is, I think it's twice the effort (twice the images, not to mention you have less possibilities to choose from) of simply memorizing a variety of different images and using the journey method. Also, I think it's less effective because you aren't opening multiple neural pathways by associating your memorization with a location. If you plan to start memorizing more stuff, like for big cubes BLD or other memory feats, memorizing the arbitrary order of the attacks may become tedious and difficult to recall.


Similar to what Aron said, I find it's best to choose images that are versatile and can perform multiple functions. For instance, my memorization for FJ is Fudge. Fudge was the nickname of this weirdo, turned-gangster ex of my girlfriend's, in addition to being chocolate. So depending on the other 2 images that I am placing in the same location along my journey, it can act as an object linking the other two images somehow, or I can use it as a person if it's the first of the 3 images or is simply more suiting.


----------

